# Thanksgiving Desserts



## Sarah 1426 (Nov 20, 2004)

This Thanksgiving I am doing a pumpkin pie for dessert and I wanted to do one more thing (something besides pie) but i can't think of anything...
if anyone has any ideas for me or tell me what you are doing for dessert!!
Thanks!!


----------



## chez suz (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm making Tiramisu, mini pecan tarts and a friend is making apple strudel.

There will only be 9 of us so 3 different deserts seems sufficient.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 20, 2004)

I have posted this several times on here but here it is again!  This is the dessert I'm making for Thanksgiving. 

Pumpkin Crunch Cake 
Layer1- 1(16oz.)can pumpkin 
1(12oz.)can evaporated milk 
3 eggs 
3/4C. sugar 
1/2tsp. cinnamon 
Mix well & pour into 9x13 well greasd baking pan. 

Layer2- Sprinkle 1 box(dry)butter recipe cake mix over layer#1. 

Layer3- Melt 1 1/2 sticks butter or margarine, pour evenly over cake mix. 

Layer4- Top with 1 1/2C. chopped pecans. 
Bake at 350 deg. for 1 hour. Cool completely. 

Layer5- 2C. powdered sugar 
8oz. cream cheese, softened 
8oz. cool whip, thawed 
Mix well & spread on cooled cake. Keep refrigerated. Eat & enjoy.


----------



## Sarah 1426 (Nov 20, 2004)

Yeah, we are having about 6 or 7 people over, and one of my girlfriends (who is coming over) absolutly loves tiramisu so i think I might try that.
Can you give me the recipie for your tiramisu?
Thanks!


----------



## Sarah 1426 (Nov 20, 2004)

yumm...that pumpkin crunch cake sounds really good too... these are all great desserts, i might make one extra, you know just for me...lol...hehe!

thanks!


----------



## chez suz (Nov 20, 2004)

I will gladly post the tiramisu later today..I just posted it but it didnt go through..I will do it again when I get home from shopping.


----------



## Ardge (Nov 20, 2004)

cupcake cheesecakes?   anyone?




rj


----------



## chez suz (Nov 20, 2004)

Tiramisu from Raos an infamous NYC Itallian Restaurant

6 lg eggs
1 c sugar
1/2 c kahula or other brandy
4 1/2 c mascsrpone cheese
1 c tiny chocolate bits
3 c boiling water
3 TB lt. brwn sugar
3 TB instant espresso powder
1 TB fine quality cocoa powder
2 7 oz pkgs lady fingers
1/2 c grated choc.

Whisk eggs and sugar in a heatproof bowl over boiling water.  Using a hand held mixer beat at least 7 min or until tripled in bulk.Remove bowl.

Beat in liquor 1 TB at a time.  Continue beating 5 min until cool

When cool beat in cheese and stir in choic. chips.

Combine water, espresso powder, brwn sugar and cocoa..stir until blended.

Dip lady fingers in mixture and place in a 13x9x2 glass baking dish covering bottom..cut to fit if necessary.

Evenly spread 1/3 of cheese mixture.  Continue dipping and layering ending w/cheese.

Tightly cover w/plastic wrap.  Refrig. at least 8 hrs.

Grate choc. over top prior to serving.

Enjoy


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 20, 2004)

I think I am making an apple strudel as well.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 21, 2004)

We're eating early this year.  I'm making an orange sorbet for dessert immediately after the meal, but I'm making my Death By Ganache cake for the sharing of desserts later that evening with friends.  Killer stuff, with the dark chocolate genoise brushed with Godiva liqueur then coated with ganache...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 21, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> We're eating early this year.  I'm making an orange sorbet for dessert immediately after the meal, but I'm making my Death By Ganache cake for the sharing of desserts later that evening with friends.  Killer stuff, with the dark chocolate genoise brushed with Godiva liqueur then coated with ganache...



Audeo;  REmember that "Dangerous" lable I gave a while back on another post.  Well, after this desert (and no, I don't want the recipe.  I already know too much  ), you qualify as well.  Oh how I wish my sweet tooth would fall out.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Nov 21, 2004)

Audeo, you are hurting me here................yowza, does your chocolate creation sound wonderful!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 21, 2004)

ROFLMAO!!!

Bug, it is painfully good.  But you may both rest assured that I'll not be eating more than one bite of the stuff!  Ironically, neither my husband nor I are fans of sweets...but this one...well, I've seen husbands rudely tell their wives to move out of the way!!!

Hmmm...being relatively certain that Goodweed is a good patient, in fact, the very best kind of patient a doctor could have, I just may post the recipe to be annoying...if requested, that is!  And I surround the thing with lots of chocolate-covered cherries, mint leaves and raspberries... :twisted:


----------



## mudbug (Nov 21, 2004)

Can't resist a challenge, girlfriend.  

Put yours up and I'll post the Death by Chocolate Torte that I learned how to make courtesy of Mr. Mark Bittman.  I garnished mine with sliced kiwi fruit.

After Thanksgiving is OK.  I still have to make mom's cranberry glop (and I mean "glop" in the very _best_ sense of the word) as my assignment for the feast on Thursday.


----------



## Alix (Nov 21, 2004)

Oooo! Can I get in on the Death by Chocolate thing? I have one that I submitted to a recipe contest (sadly I didn't win  ) that is to die for. I will have to edit the title to be PG but it is REALLY good. Chocolate Raspberry...Delight. I'd love to try both of your recipes too.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 21, 2004)

Abso-effing-lutely, Alix.  The more the merrier.  Our duty as citizens of the world is to further civilization.  And what could be more civilized than another decadent chocolate dessert?


----------



## Alix (Nov 21, 2004)

Two chocolate desserts? And some good dessert wine? Mmmmmm! OK....when do you want to start this thread? Do you want to wait til your festivities are done?


----------



## mudbug (Nov 21, 2004)

I will be waiting until I get back from da beach.  Others may go ahead if they like.  

And I'm hoping that Konditor will chime in with another luscious-sounding creation to add to our collective knowledge (VERY STRONG HINT HERE...)


----------



## Audeo (Nov 21, 2004)

I'll pick up that gauntlet, bug and Alix!  What a great thread!!

Okay, Alix, you go first, because I go on duty in little better than an hour, so no time to type it out tonight.  But come tomorrow....!

And Alix, prepare for some comments from Goodweed!  He has a documented weakness for that raspberry-chocolate combination and I can't wait to see your retitled masterpiece myself!

It's amazing what we can consume in the holidays!  I'll be working my tail off in the gym over the next month, for sure!  But then again, I've been preparing, too... :twisted: 

Have a great time at da beach, bug!!!  Sand is THE BEST pedicure on Earth!!  (Especially when one has a mimosa in hand...!)

Calling all Konditors!!!!!


----------



## RAYT721 (Nov 21, 2004)

*THANKSGIVING DESSERT*

*My suggestion would be a chocolate pecan pie!!!*


----------



## Alix (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey RAY!!! I have missed seeing you posting on here. Welcome back! OK, Audeo and mudbug, I am starting a new thread with my recipe. It is traditionally my husband's birthday cake, because I am frequently too cheap to buy the raspberries and we have a TON of them out back on his birthday. 

Mudbug, we will keep bumping the post til you get back and post your recipe.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 21, 2004)

Ardge said:
			
		

> cupcake cheesecakes?   anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds good to me!!  Do you have a recipe? If so, please post it.  

Thanks, SC


----------



## Sarah 1426 (Nov 22, 2004)

those cupcake cheese cakes sound really good to me too...i didnt see it before when you posted it, can you post the recipie?

and all these others sound wondrful. I think i am having 3 desserts but i have all the other on hand because they sound great!


----------



## Raine (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is another of our favorites.

PIG PICKIN' CAKE
1 box Duncan Hines golden cake mix 
1 cube butter, melted 
1/4 c. oil 
4 eggs 
1 (11 oz.) can mandarin oranges and juice 

Combine the cake mix, butter, oil, and eggs in a mixing bowl. Stir in the undrained oranges. Beat well. Pour into three greased 9- inch round pans. Bake in a preheated oven at 350 degrees F. until done. 
ICING:

2 envelopes Dream Whip 
1 (5.5 oz) box vanilla instant pudding 
1 (20 oz) can crushed pineapple, slightly drained 

Prepare Dream Whip according to directions on box. Fold in pudding and pineapple. Ice cake layers and stack one atop the other. Cover and store in the refrigerator. Cake is better if made the day before serving.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 24, 2004)

After much mental teeth gnashing about Turkey day dessert (some don't like pumpkin, some don't like nuts, one doesn't really like desserts unless he's really, really tempted!), I finally came up with something I think will make everyone happy - 

Pear-Almond Tart

1 pie crust, fitted into either an 8 or 10 inch tart pan & chilled 
4-6 slightly ripe pears (not rock hard, but not mushy-ripe, either)*
Almond pastry cream
Sliced almonds
apricot jam

Almond pastry cream filling

1 box – 7 oz almond paste
2T melted butter
2T flour
1/3 cup sugar
2 eggs


Grate almond paste on large hole side of grater into mixing bowl. Add sugar, flour, egg, and butter. Beat on high until smooth. Some small flecks of almond paste will remain. Mix in flour.

* Peel the pears, and cut in half lengthwise; use a scoop to scoop out the innards, and lay the half cut side down on the cutting board; Cut thin even slices all the way down the pear, then pick it up gently and place it on the pastry cream, fanning it out a little as you lay it down.  Repeat with remaining pear halves til the entire surface of the tart is covered.  

Place filling in pie crust; add fruit; bake 20 minutes at  400 degrees; turn oven down to 350 and bake an additional 10-15 minutes.    Cool and finish with melted preserves.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 24, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> After much mental teeth gnashing about Turkey day dessert (some don't like pumpkin, some don't like nuts, one doesn't really like desserts unless he's really, really tempted!), I finally came up with something I think will make everyone happy -



Hmmm...I recognize the frustration!  The joys of holiday baking!!!

This tart looks absolutely lovely, marmalady.

(copying...pasting...) 8)


----------

